

Worst lawsuit of 2010 - bhavin
http://blogs.dailymail.com/donsurber/archives/27175

======
markstansbury
The Charleston case is just sad. That lady obviously needs help.

As a lawyer I can see why most of those cases were filed -- though I wouldn't
file them myself!

I find the Google case most interesting. Google's lawyers clearly envisioned
that happening, judging from the warnings and disclaimers on Google Maps. I
certainly thought of the possibility years ago. But I think it's dead in the
water.

The worst case IMHO is probably the Lindsay Lohan case. She surely has well-
credentialed lawyers doing her work for her. They ought to know better.

Though the Wisconsin child-molester case is pretty wild as well. Even if it
does have a perverse logic to it...

